# 2002 Maxima Driver-Side (LH) Exterior Mirror Repair/Replace



## MadAlex (Nov 6, 2006)

The driver-side (LH) exterior mirror of my 2002 Maxima had been loose on its mount (where it connects to the door) for some time, and finally came off in the car wash - the 3 bolts/bolt holes that connect the mirror arm to the door apparently stripped and the entire mirror assembly was hanging down the door by the cable. The mirror is non-/un-heated and still functional (I just checked both), and is currently held to the door with _lots_ of "clear" duct tape. 

I had previously asked my shop to look at it, and they said the only way to "repair" it was to buy an entire assembly (I assume everything from the door on out), which would then have to be painted (at least the back shell) - so I put it off. 

Now, after checking my Haynes manual and various Web forums and pages, I'm prety sure I can repair/replace (especially if I'm not worried about the color of the back shell - or can swap), but ... I've looked around the Web at various parts shops, and can't find consistent part number(s) or price(s).

Anybody know what I _really_ need in the way of parts and where to get them?


----------

